# vote vote week 13 top 25 rankings



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

starting voting thread now b/c I am be at work all day and then to super bowl party voting end 11pm CDT Monday night


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Kentucky
4. West Virginia
5. Kansas State
6. Villanova
7. Georgetown
8. Duke
9. Michigan State
10. Tennessee
11. Purdue
12. Ohio State
13. Butler
14. New Mexico
15. BYU
16. Wisconsin
17. Texas
18. Temple
19. Vanderbilt
20. Northern Iowa
21. Cornell
22. Gonzaga
23. Georgia Tech
24. UNLV
25. UTEP


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I will revisit my rankings if one of the two or three teams I have ranked playing today loses.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I hope you revisit them. I know Nova was ranked 2, but they were exposed on Saturday. At least give props to the team that beat them and flip-flop Nova and GTown.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Georgetown themselves lost to South Florida at home. Their home win over Villanova is the only reason they didn't plummet in my rankings this week.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

...still should be above Nova. they beat them less than 24hrs ago


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

At home. They beat Villanova at home. I still think on a neutral floor Nova's the better team. Thus, higher in my rankings. Plus Nova doesn't have nearly as many losses, nor does it have a loss to South Florida. We're talking about one point in the rankings, anyway. It's not like I left Georgetown off my rankings out of spite, or anything.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I have to go with Willo. Teams that slightly lower in the rankings are expected to beat teams above them in the rankings on a home court. If it had been a victory on the road I may have reconsidered things.

Nova is 9-1 with 2 losses. G^Town is 7-4, with 5 losses... albeit G`Town has had the harder schedule. But its still a three game gap.

Should UNLV be ranked ahead of BYU right now. How about Richmond over Templeé


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Duke
4. West Virginia
5. Kentucky
6. Kansas St.
7. Villanova
8. Wisconsin
9. Purdue
10. BYU
11. Georgetown
12. Texas
13. Tennessee
14. Baylor
15. Michigan St.
16. Butler
17. New Mexico
18. Wake Forest
19. Vanderbilt
20. Georgia Tech
21. Northern Iowa
22. Ohio St.
23. Pittsburgh
24. Temple
25. Texas A&M


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Syracuse
2, Kansas

I think these two teams are fairly even. Whoever plays better in the past week gets my number one ranking, so Syracuse regains it. Syracuse had a better week then Kansas... convinving win over Cincy vs an OT win vs Colorado. I have a feeling Kansas will be my new number one next week after they beat Texas.

3. Kentucky

4. Villanova
5. West Virginia
6. Duke
7. Purdue
8. Kansas St
9. Georgetown
10. Wisconsin
11. Texas
12. Michigan St
13. BYU
14. Tennessee
15. New Mexico
16. Ohio St
17. Vanderbilt
18. Northern Iowa
19. Temple
20. Baylor
21. Gonzaga
22. Pitt
23. St Mary`s
24. Wake Forest
25. Maryland


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

No Butler, JN? They've won 13 straight!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I think Butler is the most overreated team in the country. If I was a one man committee selecting the tournament they would clearly be on my bubble if they did not win there conference. I would put them in because they do schedule good OOC, and I think that should be rewarded.

There 13 game win streak is not that impressive. except for the road win at Wright St.

There OOC play is EXTREMELY poor and would be the reason I put them on the bubble. They beat an Evan Turner less Ohio St team at home, and barely beat Xavier at home. They lost to a bubble team on the road in UAB... and most telling was three neutral court losses to Georgetown, Clenson and Minnesota.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not saying they are great, I'm just saying - if you're going to rank 25 teams, how can you leave off a 20-4 team on a 13 game win streak? A team that doesn't have a bad loss and has beaten OSU, X, won @ Northwestern and @ Wright St.

And in all honesty, Mack-Hayward-Howard is one of the most dangerous trios in the country.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Butler was one of the last three teams I had out of the top 25. None of those losses are bad, but none of those wins are that good either.

I think anybody in my top 25 can be 20-4 with Butler`s schedule. Its not like Memphis last year where the CUSA certainly has some good road challenges.

I also looked at there KenPom record which is 26 - shows to me that the ranking I gave them is pretty reasonable and I am not being unreasonably harsh due to a few games.


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

1.Syracuse
2.Kansas
3.Kentucky
4.West Virginia
5.Villanova
6.Georgetown
7.Purdue
8.Kansas St.
9.Duke
10.Michigan St
11.Tennessee
12.Wisconsin
13.Texas
14.BYU
15.Georgia Tech
16.Butler
17.Temple
18.Vanderbilt
19.Ohio St. 
20.Northern Iowa
21.Pittsburgh
22.Texas A&M
23.Baylor
24.Gonzaga 
25.New Mexico


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Butler was one of the last three teams I had out of the top 25. None of those losses are bad, but none of those wins are that good either.
> 
> I think anybody in my top 25 can be 20-4 with Butler`s schedule. Its not like Memphis last year where the CUSA certainly has some good road challenges.
> 
> I also looked at there KenPom record which is 26 - shows to me that the ranking I gave them is pretty reasonable and I am not being unreasonably harsh due to a few games.


Just because you have a high Pomeroy ranking doesn't mean you deserve to be ranked and vice versa. Cal is #17 on Pomeroy. Doesn't mean I'm going to rank them. Of course, other teams could have that record with that schedule. But they don't. Those teams could've lost to Ohio St. or Xavier, or @ Northwestern or @ Wright St., too.

I don't see Gonzaga winning 13 straight. I see them losing to a 9-15 team, instead.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1.Kansas
2.Syracuse
3.Kentucky
4. West Virginia
5. Duke
6. Kansas State
7. Villanova
8. Georgetown
9. Purdue
10. Wisconsin
11. BYU
12. Tennessee
13. Michigan State
14. Texas
15. Ohio State
16. Butler
17. Vanderbilt
18. New Mexico
19. Baylor
20. Georgia Tech
21. Temple
22. Northern Iowa
23. Pittsburgh
24. Maryland
25. Gonzaga


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 kansas
2 Syr
3 WVU
4 Purdue
5 Kentucky
6 Kansas state
7 Nova
8 Gerorgetown
9 Duke
10 BWisconsin
11 tenn12
12 butler
13 Baylor
14 Texas
15 Temple
16 Pitt
17 Michigan state
18 BYU
19 Cornell
20 UNI
21 New Mexico
22 Maryland
23 UNLV
24 Ohio State
25 Vandy


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Kentucky
4. Villanova
5. West Virginia
6. Duke
7. Purdont
8. Georgetown
9. Kansas St.
10. Gonzaga
11. Wisconsin
12. Michigan St.
13. Tennessee
14. Texas
15. Northern Iowa
16. Butler
17. Ohio St.
18. New Mexico
19. Cornell
20. BYU
21. Georgia Tech
22. UNLV
23. Baylor
24. Vandy
25. Pitt


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

1. Syracuse
2. Kentucky
3. Kansas
4. West Virginia
5. Villanova
6. Purdue
7. Georgetown 
8. Duke 
9. Kansas State
10. Ohio State
11. Tennessee
12. Wisconsin
13. Gonzaga
14. Michigan State
15. Georgia Tech
16. BYU
17. Butler
18. Northern Iowa
19. New Mexico
20. Texas 
21. Baylor
22. Maryland 
23. Temple
24. Pittsburgh 
25. Cornell


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Not sure how any of you can rank Kansas ahead of Syracuse. Kansas coming off an OT win at Colorado and had a deficit after 30 minutes of play at HOME to Nebraska!?!?! Syracuse crushed both Providence and Cincinnati (two solid BE teams, 1 home/1 road).

If we're using the same logic last week of Syracuse being ranked behind Kansas because they were taken to the wire by Depaul, then there is no reason this week why Kansas should be ranked ahead of Syracuse this week.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't rank based on what happened in the past week. If that were the case, I'd have Oklahoma ranked. I rank based on the entire season.

I won't try and knock Syracuse because they are a very good team. But Kansas is better on both sides of the ball, has three guys playing better than Cuse's best player, and anytime someone tries to knock them I just remind myself of what they did on the road against the best team in the A10.


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Kentucky
4. Villanova
5. West Virginia
6. Purdue
7. Duke
8. Georgetown
9. Wisconsin
10. Kansas State
11. Michigan State
12. Ohio State
13. Texas
14. Tennessee
15. New Mexico
16. Gonzaga
17. Vanderbilt
18. Butler
19. Wake Forest
20. Temple
21. Brigham Young
22. Texas A&M
23. Northern Iowa
24. Cornell
25. UNLV


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

1 Kansas
2 Syracuse
3 Kentucky
4 Villanova
5 West Virginia
6 Purdue
7 Georgetown
8 Duke
9 Kansas State
10 Texas
11 Michigan State
12 Tennessee
13 Wisconsin
14 BYU
15 Pittsburgh
16 Ole Miss
17 Ohio State
18 Gonzaga
19 New Mexico
20 Temple
21 Florida State
22 Butler
23 UNLV
24 Georgia Tech
25 Cornell


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> 18 Wisconsin


no cussing or baiting


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Just because you have a high Pomeroy ranking doesn't mean you deserve to be ranked and vice versa. Cal is #17 on Pomeroy. Doesn't mean I'm going to rank them. Of course, other teams could have that record with that schedule. But they don't. Those teams could've lost to Ohio St. or Xavier, or @ Northwestern or @ Wright St., too.
> 
> I don't see Gonzaga winning 13 straight. I see them losing to a 9-15 team, instead.


Of course I don`t rank by Pomeroy. I was simply looking at it to see if I was not giving them enough credit, and was too steadfast on my view of them based on OOC. If anything you rely on powerthen me.

Gonzaga has beat Wisconsin, Cincinati on neutral, and Memphis, Illinois, and Memphis on the road. What has Butler done on neutral or road courts anywhere close to that... picking on one game in San Fran is sort of silly - I am l;ooking at a large group of road neutral games.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

It's really not silly when you consider how bad San Francisco is. Bad losses happen from time to time. That one is horrible.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> It's really not silly when you consider how bad San Francisco is. Bad losses happen from time to time. That one is horrible.


Well Syracuse almost lost to Depaul!!! Its still only one game.

My view is based on about 6 or 7 games. Perhaps I am not giving enough respect to 13 in a row, but pickin a few isolated games on both of our parts isn`t going to change either`s mind.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> It's really not silly when you consider how bad San Francisco is. Bad losses happen from time to time. That one is horrible.


Its college basketball, **** happens. Nobody mentions Wisconsin's loss to Wisc-Green Bay.

Fact is, in the WCC where the Zags kick *** every year and no one gives a **** about tournament runs because they know they aren't going be in it every year, all they have to look forward to is filling up their cracker box gym and circling the calendar for the Gonzaga game.

Thats our one loss in league play, I can live with it. The tourney committee is going to give us a great seed anyways.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, you didn't think **** would happen since you predicted them to finish the regular season undefeated.

Syracuse almost lost to DePaul. There's a difference between losing and almost losing. And DePaul and UWGB are certainly better than San Francisco.

And let's not forget, earlier in the week before the loss to San Francisco, they narrowly escaped a Santa Clara which shows that this team is not as good as many make them out to be.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> I don't rank based on what happened in the past week. If that were the case, I'd have Oklahoma ranked. I rank based on the entire season.
> 
> I won't try and knock Syracuse because they are a very good team. But Kansas is better on both sides of the ball, has three guys playing better than Cuse's best player, and anytime someone tries to knock them I just remind myself of what they did on the road against the best team in the A10.


Exactly

Kansas just oozes Final Four and NC game. Cuse is good, but Kansas is very good on both sides of the ball and I think they are the better team overall.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kasnas certainly looks better on paper. but on the court they have played fairly evenly with power ratings slightly in favour of Kansas. Its close enough that the team that is playing better gets my vote.

While it means nothing at the end of the day, I want to see Syracuse as the number one team in the AP Poll as it has never happened in my time as an SU fan (of course 2003 will be better). And whether Kansas is better or not, Syracuse will be number one next week if Texas gets it heads out of its collective asses and somehow beats Kansas... and SU does its biz at home against UConn and Louisville.

Its so close... go TEXAS.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kansas is earning my number one spot next week. WTF is Texas doing... 22-0 run I think.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Kansas sure looks good on D.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Knasas is much better at executing defensively then offesnviely. They are good offensively, but they are less then there collective talents because they still tend to have quite a few possessions where its apparent one of there players gets the its turn for me to get a shot mentality, rather then executing. That is part of the reason, Syracuse makes up some of the gap that exists on paper.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Go watch Kansas' game on the road against Temple (one of the best defenses in the country) and then come back and tell me they don't execute well offensively. One of the sickest displays I've ever seen.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Kansas has amazing ball movement, but that is also because they dont have that one dominant player and instead guys who know if they move the ball they will get open shots.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Go watch Kansas' game on the road against Temple (one of the best defenses in the country) and then come back and tell me they don't execute well offensively. One of the sickest displays I've ever seen.


Your using selective choosing again. I said they do execute well as a team when they want to, but they often defer from the mindset and that has been clear in many games. Temple was as good as any team has played this year.

It still results in the best offencive output, but it could be better,


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting ends


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> no cussing or baiting


i changed it plus I had Butler twice


----------------

Syracuse and Kansas are so close in my rankings. Junior may not agree with me, but I almost put them at #1

BTW, Coach Knight thinks Syr is#1

Voting ends now, no more changes


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i hate that darn green advistements espically when I want to copy the list to start tallying


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Not sure how any of you can rank Kansas ahead of Syracuse. Kansas coming off an OT win at Colorado and had a deficit after 30 minutes of play at HOME to Nebraska!?!?! Syracuse crushed both Providence and Cincinnati (two solid BE teams, 1 home/1 road).
> 
> If we're using the same logic last week of Syracuse being ranked behind Kansas because they were taken to the wire by Depaul, then there is no reason this week why Kansas should be ranked ahead of Syracuse this week.


of course I do not think why peole are so high on UK


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Your using selective choosing again. I said they do execute well as a team when they want to, but they often defer from the mindset and that has been clear in many games. Temple was as good as any team has played this year.
> 
> It still results in the best offencive output, but it could be better,


They sure looked pretty good against another great defense last night.


----------

